# Codesys und Wago 750 (HW Adressierung)



## Waelder (10 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin grad beim Projektieren (Programmieren) einer 750-833 mit Hardware usw. 
Jetzt habe ich festgestellt dass die Vergabe der E/As Adressen von der eingesetzten Peripherie abhänig ist.
1. ana Es
2. dig Es
3. ana As
4. dig As

jetzt habe ich folgende Frage :

Wenn ich die HW erzeugt habe, die Steuerung in Betrieb gesetzt habe und zB ein Analogeingangsmodul ergänzen muss, dann schiebt es mir die digitalen Eingänge um ein Wort nach oben. dto. Ausgänge bei AAs.
Hat einer von Euch schon das Problem gehabt ?
Gibt es da eine Lösung ?

Grüsse & Danke 
Michael


----------



## PeterEF (10 Juli 2006)

Waelder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Frage 1: Ja (mit diversen Wago-Controlern)
Frage 2. Nein, keine mir bekannte.

Gibt es eigentlich Varianten von Codesys mit einem vernünftigen HW-Konfigurator? Andersrum: muß man den Vorteil der relativen Unabhängigkeit von der Hardware mit so einem Nachteil erkaufen?


----------



## Waelder (10 Juli 2006)

*weiteres..*

Also Lt Wago gibt es da eine Bibliothek um die E/As zu Moven. Wie soll das gehen bei jeder HW Ergänzung dass Prog umstellen ? Das mit der HWkonfi ist wirklich nicht toll :sm11:

Ach ja.. wenn ein Controller Eingestellt wurde zb den 833 die HW konfiguriert wurde und anschliessend die Steuerung von 750-833 auf none umgestellt wird kann keine HWkonfi mehr gemacht werden.. nochmal :  :sm11:

Grüsse.


----------



## mark_ (13 Juli 2006)

*Reihenfolge*

Es ist Standartmässig so, dass die Analogen Module automatisch die unteren Wortadressen zugewiesen bekommen. 
Dies wird gemacht, damit keine Bits frei bleiben, wenn z.B. nur eine 2DI Karte gesteckt wird.
Also erfolgt die Adressierung so, dass es mit dem Eingangswort 0 startet, dann 1, 2 und so weiter. Dann kommen die Digitalen Eingänge word 3 (übrigens auch wortweise I3.0 bis 3.15). Steckt mann eine weitere Analoge EKarte, wird diese von der Config-Seite automatisch nach oben verschoben, so dass in diesem Fall die DIs auf Wort 4 liegen. Ausgänge genau so.

Nicht alle Geräte haben die Möglichkeit, die Adressen zu verschieben, glaube ich.

Ich denke, es ist wie bei allen Herstellern alles historisch gewachsen um Speicherplatz zu sparen.


----------



## Martin.Paulick (31 August 2006)

Es ist richtig das rechtsseitiges anbauen von analogen oder komplexen E/A-Modulen die Adressen der binären Module verschiebt. 
Dieses ist gewollt um das Prozeßabbild der binären E/A-Module zusammenzufassen und damit Platz zu sparen.

*Der Anwender hat die Wahl ob er sich um die Adressvergabe kümmern möchte oder nicht.*

1. Variante (nicht kümmern): Automatische E/A-Adressberechnung durch CoDeSys.
Der Anwender nutzt den E/A-Konfigurator in der CoDeSys-Steuerungskonfiguration. Hier können direkt die SPS-Variablen definiert werden und später im SPS-Programm verwendet werden. Die Berechnung der E/A-Adressen übernimmt CoDeSys

2. Variante (kümmern): Der Anwender will den E/A-Konfigurator nicht nutzen und selbst die Adressen berechnen.
Dazu sollten die E/A-Variablen mit den (selbst) berechneten Adressen zentral im SPS-Programm abgelegt werden (z.B. in der globalen Variablenliste). Bei Änderungen werden dann die Adressen der binären E/A's an dieser zentralen Stelle geändert. 
Alternativ kann man die Bausteine _SetDigitalInputOffset_ und _SetDigitalOutputOffset_ verwenden um die digitalen Adressen nach "oben" zu schieben, damit diese sich nicht ändern wenn ein analoges Modul hinzugesteckt wird. 
Eine Nutzung dieser beiden Bausteine in Verbindung mit Variante 1. ist nicht möglich und auch nicht notwendig, da dort CoDeSys die Adressberechnung übernimmt.


----------



## Programmier100 (4 September 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab dazu auch eine Frage wenn ich jetzt mehre Offset haben will z.B EG Byte 100, 1.Stock Byte 200, 2.Stock Byte 300  
Weil mein K-Bus durch ein 750-628,627 aufgeteilt ist wäre es schön wenn man nicht bei jeder Erweiterung die E/A verschieben muss.
Wenn ja, wie schaut das dann in Codesys aus.

Danke im voraus

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MSB (5 September 2014)

@Programmierer100
Die Frage ist sehr leicht zu beantworten: Das geht nicht, der Koppler erzeugt ein Prozessabbild eben wie die HW gesteckt ist.

Am besten die EA Var in der Steuerungskonfig mit Symbol versehen,
und schon ist es absolut egal, wenn sich Adressen verschieben.


----------

